# 8mm mauser



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

A while ago, my dad told me that he had a buddy who wanted to get rid of a 7mm mauser for $40. I didn't get to see the gun, but figured, what the heck, for 40 bucks, I'd take a gamble. Turns out it was an 8mm. The only writing on the barrel besides the SN are some letters and symbols that don't make much sense to me. 














































I'm guessing it's a military model that's been sporterized. Any one know anything about these guns?


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Looks like a standard M48 that was sporterized but I'm far from an expert. Mine is a Yugoslavian Mauser K98, but the M 48's look pretty similar. Usually they will say what model they are somewhere on the reciever near the barrel. Its been a while but I think if you remove the one screw on the bottom near the trigger guard the stock will come away from the reciever and barrel. You may find some other markings there????
I havent seen that exact type of writing before, but I'm sure someone on here can give you the scoop on it. Might predate WWII?

try this site for more info www.surplusrifle.com


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

The rifle is not a Yugoslav Model 48. It appears to be a German Kar98k from WWII that has been cut down. It may have been reworked by a country like Yugoslavia or been captured by the Russians on the Eastern front. Are there any markings on top of the receiver? On the left side of the receiver there may be the inscription "Mod98". You will need to remove both action screws at each end of the triggerguard to remove the action from the barrel. All the best...
Gil


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I don't think thats a German 98........
Any other markings/stampings? Barrel?


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Gil Martin said:


> The rifle is not a Yugoslav Model 48. It appears to be a German Kar98k from WWII that has been cut down. It may have been reworked by a country like Yugoslavia or been captured by the Russians on the Eastern front. Are there any markings on top of the receiver? On the left side of the receiver there may be the inscription "Mod98". You will need to remove both action screws at each end of the triggerguard to remove the action from the barrel. All the best...
> Gil


Gil so why isnt it 48? Just curious? Whats the difference between the 98 and the 48?


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Gil hit the nail on the head,...

Your rifle IS a Yugoslavic arsnel rework of a Mod98 (Kar98k) German Mauser . Those small letters and symbols are inspectors marks given to the weapon as it goes through the various stages of the Yugoslavian re-work process. If you decide to disassemble the receiver and barrel assembly from the wood you might also see some of the original German Waffen's they will look like very small eagles on top a globe or swastika with the letters *WaA* and normally a 2 or 3 digit number, these are also
proof type designations. Some will have the eagles wings spread wide open,.. and some have them tucked. The older Mausers will have them tucked. I have some pictures of some of the markings on my mauser that I took and I have highlighted them in white. I'll dig one out and post a copy of it for you.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I took the reciever and barrel off of the stock. The barrel, and reciever all seem to be one piece. I'm not an expert by any means. I've only owned lever action Marlins in the past.

Anyway, no eagles seen anywhere. The barrel has "16378 E" stamped on it, and the reciever has the same thing. On the left side of the reciever are more of the symbols, on the right are a few more symbols, and both the reciever and barrel have a small N with a circle around it. Also, the bolt handle has "6102 d " stamped on it.

I'm wondering if this is an old rifle, if the barrel has seen the end of it's effective life. Also, I've only seen 170 gr. 8mm ammo in the stores, and wonder if they will work okay with this rifle.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I am not a mauser expert, but I just compared those photos to my german k98 action and they dont match.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

The Yugoslav Model 48 is a clone of the Kar98k, but has a different stock and handguard. There are differences in the overall action length and the parts usually do not interchange between the Model 48 and the Kar98k. The Yugoslav fit and finish is not a smooth on the Model 48 (however, the fit and finish of the Yugoslav 24/47 is much better). I have all of these rifles and play with and shoot them a lot. Mitchell's Mauser's incorrectly calls the Model 48 a Kar98k.

Based on the additional information, the rifle pictured may be Spanish, Polish or Czech based on the lack of German markings (which could have been removed). Hope this helps. All the best...
Gil


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Be for you try to shoot anything in it. Take it to a competent gunsmith and have he check it out. Does the SN on the bolt match the one on the receiver? If not the headspace may be wrong. The bolt should have a number on the underside. 

It looks like yours has the groove in the receiver for the top piece of the stock. 

It looks like a gun that Monkey Ward sold back in the 70's. My buddy bought one. 

I work on Mauser 98's and that one looks ok but you have to run a patch down the barrel and see what the bore looks like. Most military ammo had corrosive primers and the barrels are toast.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about this gun, but cool gun for $40 bucks. My Grandpa has an 8mm I love shooting it.


----------

